

Is Formula 1 real racing any more? - SandB0x
http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/formula1/22654575

======
cobrabyte
I understand that Bernie's trying to strike a good balance between safety and
competitiveness but, as a long-time F1 fan, I believe it's killing the sport.
I can't stand the new tires and the DRS and KERS have been a terrible
experiment.

These teams all play by the same rules and must build cars to the same overall
spec. Seriously, what happened to the best driver/car combination winning
races? Get rid of the gimmicky doo-dads and just let these guys race.

